# The young injured pigeon with watery dropping has olive colored poop now



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

Right when I was trying to stop worrying for the watery big circles around baby Coorcoorel explained in my previous thread, a new even more worrying problem appeared. Since yesterday his normal poops suddenly started to become light olive colored 1 inch strings and today he refused to eat the whole morning. I know that lots of things are very traumatizing for him after his brutal accident most probably from his very first flight away from home, but definitely his poops were better until yesterday, hard and brown+ white even if surrounded by big circles of water. 

Could the fact that I changed his initial wheat and sunflower seeds diet with "pigeon mix" be the problem? As I speak I see that his "strings" poops worsened into a shapeless olive colored mucus. As if the poor thing having his familiar mama's soft feeding replaced by solid seeds tossed inside his beak by a strange animal speaking strange coo to him from the deep surrounding him painful darkness wouldn't have been enough. My fear is that the new food I gave him recently was tainted somehow as the first seeds combination never had such olive mucus or strings problem. I didn't find anywhere such olive poop description. Can somebody help us here a little please... Thank you so much.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Could you please a photo of him and his poop? A change in type of food might explain it. Thanks for helping him!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*The change may cause a change in poop, but a good pigeon mix will not make poop watery.

Young birds have little to none good gut bacteria, and stress, injury, trauma, & new surroundings will leave them depleted and their poop watery. Try some good organic plain sugar free (organic) yogurt with cultures or a food probiotic-it will help solidify the poop and get weight on.

Starvation will also make poop watery, be sure to supplement if bird is not eating enough. *


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*Yogurt helped but now we have a watery eye problem*

Thank you Skyking, I gave him both probiotic powder sprinkled in water and on food and also a pinch of yogurt twice a day. How much, per day, and how many days should I continue this regimen? Also the clear water continues to surround his poops. In the morning the poops are nice, but during the day...

Unfortunately, additionally a big swell appeared under his left eye making his left eye watery and he keeps on scratching it. Or viceversa (because of his scratching his left eye, the tumor like injury appeared? Do you think that I can put any whatsoever thing on his corn size irritated booboo as it is touching his left eye and any medication can make things worse? right eye does not have this problem. Sorry for the quality of the picture, I will take others in the morning when there is more light, also with fresh poops+water around, as CWebster suggested.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh the poor thing. You really need to get some close clear pictures of that. Does he have them anywhere else?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Yes, those pictures are not clear enough... it could be anything.

At this point, you can use a drop of colloidal/nano silver and put that in and near eye, that will not hurt the eye, it will help with infection. 

What kind of probiotic and yogurt are you using? What are the ingredients? You will not get the best results, if the product is not viable-having live cultures in it or no cultures at all.*


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*No other place but where he smashed his eye against wall*

In the morning the poops are okay and there is no clear water circles. But by 10-11:00 am, after his eating and drinking a little, we got the problems again. The only place where he has this swollen booboo is where he smashed his head the worst, in the beginning his head was almost crooked and could not open at all his left eye. My camera got some problems right after I took the compared pictures of the poops this morning. Thank you so much for the probiotic suggestion, I still don't know how many times a day I should feed him yogurt so I keep on doing it twice. Meantime maybe I could fix this stupid camera.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Doesn't look like he's eating enough. He may be drinking more than he is eating.


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*He only has appetite in the afternoon*

In the morning he does not like to eat and I do not want to forcefully open his beak not to damage his injury under left eye. Thank you for the suggestion that appeases a little my terrible scare. But what about the poops becoming from normal at 7:00 am (see previous post pictures) greenish strings by 10:00 am and ugly greenish mucus by 2:00 pm (see picture under his pictures of better taken booboo under the left eye). I am very scared. He is the fifth pigeon blinded by head smashing collision with the walls of my house, of which one died minutes after the accident, one recovered completely and two live noisily happily in one of my rooms for two years already with never a health problem except for their quarreling sometimes for a basket location. Coorcoorell remains a mystery as it is not part of the 24 pigeons living the royalty of my attic and is awfully young. Where could he come from with tons of woods around? How can I convince him to eat more? Thank you so very much and God bless you and your beautiful feathery babies.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That cyst or whatever could be a bug bite even. 
As far as the droppings being better in the morning, that is probably because he eats later in the day. They are very sparse and mostly water later in the day because as you said, he doesn't eat in the morning. He isn't getting enough to eat. I would feed the defrosted and warmed peas, and just try to be careful of the cyst.

Have you checked way down his throat to see if there is anything there?
You could use a drop of colloidal/nano silver as Skyking as suggested. Also the probiotcs. He doesn't look like he's feeling well. Keep him warm and get more food into him. 

Why is it that birds are slamming into your house walls?


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*Birds are overcrowding to get through the attic window*

I never witnessed a hawk attack per se, but I guess so from the bursts of panics making the whole flock peacefully enjoying the sun from the top of my house roof suddenly fly frantically in all directions who cannot get to enter the attic window. We have here in and over the woods more hawks than pigeons (actually only I have pigeons) and it is a hard job to defend them all the time. Moreover Coorcoorell was a visitor not being familiar with my attic window and very probably beaten by the occupants who wouldn't have let him in. Ironically extremely young too.

I am sure that pigeons --and other birds as well-- smash their heads in other locations too but they are not as lucky as the ones that I get to notice shivering and bleeding confused on the place where they land after being hit. In nature, when people have many things to do other than to guard hawks 16 hours per day from their windows and balconies, when unfortunate birds fall and remain petrified by the sudden blindness, they are taken easily by cats and other earthy predators. The fact that we do not see what I see does not mean that things like this don't happen all over, the nature simply cleans quickly the place so that it seem without problems. Thank you for listening.

PS. His throat is fine.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons and other birds don't usually fly into walls. They do however fly into windows often, as when they see a window, they see a reflection of the trees and grasses, and they think it is an open space to fly through. You can minimize this happening by putting decals in your windows, or decal reflectors that they sell just for this purpose. In looking out your window, they appear clear. But they are made so that the birds see them, because their sight is different from ours, and they see the ultraviolet rays that hit them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can find some of the decals here
https://www.amazon.com/Window-Alert..._SR160,160_&psc=1&refRID=VXB99FAREH2PM5A86B09


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*It is not so simple*

Thank you. Unfortunately your suggestion about windows, which can be a good explanation, cannot be resolved so simple. You are right, beside the attic window which is very small and becomes even smaller when the pigeons hurry to get in in panic all at once (20 birds through a 20 x 20" window) I also have a line of cathedral windows that cannot be reached because of the height where they are not only through the interior but also by exterior because of the sharply alpine style of my house's roof. I still believe that panic of 20 birds at one single time contributes to accidents. For example when I let them go outside opening the attic window through inside, they start all at once to get out in huge speed. As for Coorcoorell's throat I thought about what you said and I will post my answer, and question, in a separate thread. Thank you so much.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that it is often when they panic and scatter that they get these kind of injuries. I was just saying that it is normally hitting windows, not solid walls.
Do you have a landing board or the like outside the window? That would make it easier for them than just going through an open window. They would be aiming on landing on the landing board, then going through the window. Might help a little. But any windows near the open one would be better with something like the decals on them.


----------



## nitamircela (Oct 28, 2008)

*You are right but but the ramp is a paradise for intruders too*

The only thing that an exterior ramp would do would be to make the life _of the hawks and squirrels_ much easier. When a hawk is hunting the pigeons (I actually caught one inside and another one looking very eagerly from the inclined roof 2 ft outside the window) a ramp will help these intruders, not the occupants of the house. As for squirrels, the stupid greedy athletic little devils bang the things inside the attic in search for remaining spread around seeds so noisily that I have to get there to have a little discussion with him. And when it is a sunny day outside (not too often here in PA) I must let the pigeons to fly a little twice a day with very talented skills to convince them to quickly come back. I am struggling with this life complication for 7 years now, with traveling back and forth to NY twice a week, so I know that a ramp is not necessary outside (inside yes, they do have one) the attic window. Thank you for listening.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, I can see what you mean.


----------

